# 189 Invitations: September 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Although it is not looking good for most of the occupations.

Let us all hope for some positive updates.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Its funny how no one may not even bothered with september invitation as it looks bleak😂


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

are people getting invited nowadays? i thought it was on pause until the budget is released on October 2020?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

baiken said:


> are people getting invited nowadays? i thought it was on pause until the budget is released on October 2020?


DHA is sending out 189 invites for targeted occupations. See the link below:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

What a joke

Putting a pause on all non medical/engineering skilled migrant's hopes and dreams just for a virus which has 99.96% survival rate.


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

negi said:


> DHA is sending out 189 invites for targeted occupations. See the link below:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


 491 came down to 75. Damn

By the looks of it, they might go even lower for those targeted occupations.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Let them spend the entire next year and the year after inviting only nurses and doctors. I do not have enough point at the moment anyway, I am trying to increase my score and still have room to do it. But for people who have maximized their score and are on the verge of losing point ( age), it's really a deadly blow.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

amib said:


> What a joke
> 
> Putting a pause on all non medical/engineering skilled migrant's hopes and dreams just for a virus which has 99.96% survival rate.


Lol, I'm an engineer who has been waiting for a while already. I've got 95 points atm and still waiting lol.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Lol, I'm an engineer who has been waiting for a while already. I've got 95 points atm and still waiting lol.


95 points engineers have nothing to fear, I think :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Lol, I'm an engineer who has been waiting for a while already. I've got 95 points atm and still waiting lol.


Tasmania has made announcements on 190/491 programs today. ''*The Department of Home Affairs has issued an interim allocation of subclass 491, 190, 188 and 132 visa nomination places to states and territories. These allocations will be updated after the 2020-21 Federal Budget is handed down in October. The Department of Home Affairs has directed that until this time, all nominations must be justifiable in relation to their likely contribution to Australia’s economic recovery (critical sector occupations only)*

Based on this update, I assume the department may start inviting non-health related occupations post October 6 budget announcements. If your DOE is April/May, hopefully you can expect to receive an invite in October round


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> 95 points engineers have nothing to fear, I think :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yeah, except the fact that I'm not getting invited for a while lol.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Yeah, except the fact that I'm not getting invited for a while lol.


Look to the accountants and count yourself lucky:clap2:, can I ask how long that score will last for you ?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> Look to the accountants and count yourself lucky:clap2:, can I ask how long that score will last for you ?


Well, this score won't change at least for the next 4 years)


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

amib said:


> What a joke
> 
> Putting a pause on all non medical/engineering skilled migrant's hopes and dreams just for a virus which has 99.96% *survival rate*.


No it's not and do not spread misinformation here. Yes current mortality rate is 0.04% however its morbidity rate is about 5%, which is a big number!


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

As usual they will invite only targeted occupations for this whole financial year as budget is of no use for this 20-21 financial year.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Hi all, can someone answer this please.

Can we expect any major changes in the point calculation criteria from October? [like how they changed the criteria and started giving 10 more points to bachelors in 2019].
Would they have declared it already if they have any plans to make such changes for this year?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*New Priority Occupation List announced *

Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:

Chief Executive or Managing Director (111111)
Construction Project Manager (133111)
Mechanical Engineer (233512)
General Practitioner (253111)
Resident Medical Officer (253112)
Psychiatrist (253411)
Medical Practitioner nec (253999)
Midwife (254111)
Registered Nurse (Aged Care) (254412)
Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency) (254415)
Registered Nurse (Medical) (254418)
Registered Nurse (Mental Health) (254422)
Registered Nurse (Perioperative) (254423)
Registered Nurses nec (254499)
Developer Programmer (261312)
Software Engineer (261313)
Maintenance Planner (312911)

*Source:*
https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/...76OwbSRad9daF7-__KdxyguKIPFPHVWFlVXwunMpTmJVw


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mr. said:


> *New Priority Occupation List announced *
> 
> Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...


This list has nothing to do with 189, but applies for Business Sponsored Visas.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Tasmania has made announcements on 190/491 programs today. ''*The Department of Home Affairs has issued an interim allocation of subclass 491, 190, 188 and 132 visa nomination places to states and territories. These allocations will be updated after the 2020-21 Federal Budget is handed down in October. The Department of Home Affairs has directed that until this time, all nominations must be justifiable in relation to their likely contribution to Australia’s economic recovery (critical sector occupations only)*
> 
> Based on this update, I assume the department may start inviting non-health related occupations post October 6 budget announcements. If your DOE is April/May, hopefully you can expect to receive an invite in October round


Hi, 
Do you have any idea regarding what occupation are regarded in critical list of Tasmania ?

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> This list has nothing to do with 189, but applies for Business Sponsored Visas.



It is 186 employee nominated. Absolutely. Starts with CEO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

I am extremely sorry for yet another long post but it is finally time to address the elephant in the room. I strongly feel that this is an interesting subject that all 189 aspirants should be aware of

Wasted/Expired invitations in Skillselect has been a major concern for genuine applicants from the past few years. The Expression of Interest (EOI) receives an ITA that is valid for 60 days and goes back into the EOI pool if the visa application is not lodged. These EOI’s usually get ‘’re-invited’’ in future invitation rounds as per the department policies and is valid again for 60 more days. If no visa application is lodged after 2 ITA’s, the EOI is finally removed from Skillselect. *According to ISCAH, more than 35% invites were wasted during 2018-2019 FY*

I requested information with respect to wasted/expired invites in Skillselect under FOI act in mid-February 2020. The department has an obligation to expedite any FOI requests within 30 days. However, they also have the provision to take additional time to process your request. They extended my initial request by 30 more days in mid-March. I received an e-mail from FOI department in the first week of April stating that the department has newly launched the Skillselect dashboard for EOI statistics and is freely available on demand. However, upon investigation, I could not find any such information on wasted invites on the dashboard

Skillselect dashboard was taken down in the last week of April due to chances of an individual being identified from the EOI statistics. I took this opportunity to request the same information on wasted/expired invites under FOI in the first week of May 2020. After multiple extensions of statutory timeframes, the department finally responded on 1 August 2020. They stated that the dashboard is now available again which comprises a comprehensive library of historic and current statistics in relation to EOI’s. However, there is no such information available on the dashboard in relation to wasted/expired invites

I had the right to apply for an internal review which will be carried out by an officer other than the original decision maker. I shared my observations about the statistics and informed that the data on invitations issued for 189 Points-Tested Stream is not reliable as some EOI's with ''50 points'' show up as ''invited'' at 07/2020. This cannot be true because 65 points is the minimum requirement to be able to lodge an expression of interest for Skillselect 189 points-test Subclass. The most important point is that information on wasted invites is not available on the dashboard. I received the department’s decision today 

With respect to the first observation, the department’s statement was ''_The Skill Select dashboard advises that for reporting of ‘Invited’ and ‘Lodged’ status, the point score may not be a reflection of the score an EOI was invited against. This is because the Skill Select dashboard allows the visa score to change whilst in invited status. Clients are notified when there is a change to their EOI points_''. My understanding was that once an EOI gets invited, the points cannot change and to consider a drastic change in claimed points down to 50 points is a far stretched theory. As such the official EOI data does not provide clarity on statistics

With respect to the second observation, the department’s statement was ''_I have considered your comments that the information you are seeking is not wholly available via the Skill Select website. I have reviewed the searches conducted during the original decision and remain satisfied
that the Department has taken all reasonable steps to locate relevant discrete documents. I have made this finding on the basis that the information to which you seek access is of a nature that it would not be held in discrete, hard copy format. I am satisfied that the information to which you seek access is contained in non-discrete form in Departmental computer systems. I now give consideration to whether the Department is able to produce a written document from these systems pursuant to section 17 of the FOI Act. The relevant Departmental business area has confirmed that information you wish to access is not available via ordinary use of the Department’s computer systems. The business area further instructs that it would need to take an extraordinary step to access and/or produced a document containing this information, involving the manual interrogation of the systems to produce data, and that to perform this step would require it to divert resources from normal business operations. On the basis of this advice, I am satisfied that the information you seek is not ordinarily available by use of the Department’s computer systems_''.

After 8 months of wait, my request to access official information on wasted invites was ultimately refused

Quite interestingly, there are some documents available on disclosure logs that one can approximately deduce the number of wasted invitations (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200601210-r1-document-released.pdf)

*Total Number of Visa Applications Lodged Under 189 Points-Tested Stream (Only Primary Applicants; Excluding NZ Applicants) for 2019-2020 – 3,676 (From 1 July 2019 – 30 June 2020)

Total Number of Invitations Issued in Skillselect under 189 for 2019-2020 – 7,720

Wasted/Expired Invitations – 4,044 (More than 50%)*

Now, there can be a number of reasons for wasted/expired invites
1. Applicants may have chosen other countries to migrate or changed their plans but have not removed their EOI
2. Applicants may be curious to see an ITA and therefore submit EOI with false claims
3. Although I do not consider myself a conspiracy theorist but I think it is equally important to acknowledge the possibility. Some Registered Migration Agents/PY Organisations/ PTE Coaching Centres/ NAATI CCL Training Institutes may be injecting hundreds of EOI’s with false claims to keep an increased demand for their services

The only good news as far as I see is that the department has a backlog of around 11,000 visa applications lodged (Including NZ/Primary/Secondary applicants) at July 2020. PM Scott Morrison on multiple occasions even during COVID crisis has acknowledged that 160,000 – 210,000 is an ideal number for annual permanent migration. If they have the same allocations (16,652 places under 189) for FY 2020-2021 or even the next FY 2021-2022, they will invariably have to conduct large invitation rounds at some point either this year or next year in order to meet their planning level as the department has always achieved 80% of their planned allocations

Needless to say, that wasted/expired invites are driving the points requirement for 189 by at least 5P – 15P. Furthermore, it is very interesting to note that the immigration department has no practices of record-keeping on such data and is least bothered to look into such a huge wastage of invites

I would like to ask every one of you, is there something that we can do about this or should we accept the fact and make it a part of our journey. I am looking forward for your insights. TIA


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Good read. The best solution is the one suggested by NB; there should be an initial payment upon the submission of EOI. 

I believe DHA always knew about these fake EOIs. They just don’t like fixing the system.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Furthermore, it is very interesting to note that the immigration department has no practices of record-keeping on such data and is least bothered to look into such a huge wastage of invites


Clearly the data exists. It is a matter of mining it and transforming it in to a readable format to be able to get something out of it. Unless dept itself mandates, there will be no interest from them to get this information out in a human readable format.

It is apparent from their response to you that they are not interested to do this OR they don't want to divert resources into doing this and rather they work on what has been mandated to turn around things the way they are in a BAU scenario.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Wasted/Expired Invitations – 4,044 (More than 50%)[/B]


Quite funny to read this, when you were 2 days away from invitation and your life might get screwed up, just because of those guys who simply forgot to withdraw or submitted fake EOI.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I am extremely sorry for yet another long post but it is finally time to address the elephant in the room. I strongly feel that this is an interesting subject that all 189 aspirants should be aware of
> 
> Wasted/Expired invitations in Skillselect has been a major concern for genuine applicants from the past few years. The Expression of Interest (EOI) receives an ITA that is valid for 60 days and goes back into the EOI pool if the visa application is not lodged. These EOI’s usually get ‘’re-invited’’ in future invitation rounds as per the department policies and is valid again for 60 more days. If no visa application is lodged after 2 ITA’s, the EOI is finally removed from Skillselect. *According to ISCAH, more than 35% invites were wasted during 2018-2019 FY*
> 
> ...


Hey mate, appreciate your effort in drafting such a big post by incorporationg your findings. However, there are many defects in skillselect and dha does not want to fix those defects.
I have seen my friends friends got invition double times as they have got multiple skills assessments and also that person has already got her 190 invitions months before 189.
There should be a system that deletes the 189 eois if a person accepts and applies for 190 visa. But Dha is not bothered to rectify their loopholes.
One thing, is there if an eoi expires dha promptly sends an email that ur eoi has expired and we have removed from skillselect.
Hence as usual genuine people are suffering waiting in the queue for a long time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hey mate, appreciate your effort in drafting such a big post by incorporationg your findings. However, there are many defects in skillselect and dha does not want to fix those defects.
> I have seen my friends friends got invition double times as they have got multiple skills assessments and also that person has already got her 190 invitions months before 189.
> There should be a system that deletes the 189 eois if a person accepts and applies for 190 visa. But Dha is not bothered to rectify their loopholes.
> One thing, is there if an eoi expires dha promptly sends an email that ur eoi has expired and we have removed from skillselect.
> Hence as usual genuine people are suffering waiting in the queue for a long time.


It suits DHA to have the invites wasted
The number of invites look much rosier then it would have been if there were no wastage
The invites are a carrot for the students so the bigger the carrot , more the attraction 
If genuine applicants are hurt due to this, who the hell is bothered
They are just collateral damage in the scheme of things

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

*Priority migration SOL*

Guys, your thoughts on 17 occupations announced as priority for rest of the fiscal year. Is it time to look for alternatives?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> Guys, your thoughts on 17 occupations announced as priority for rest of the fiscal year. Is it time to look for alternatives?


The 189 has not been a credible option for a long while now (18 months for me personally).


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SLPQ said:


> Guys, your thoughts on 17 occupations announced as priority for rest of the fiscal year. Is it time to look for alternatives?


If you have seen the PMSOL list, I'm sure you must read the literature around it as well. And the news is that, it doesn't apply to 189 and 190. having said that, you are free to look for alternatives if it suits you


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> After 8 months of wait, my request to access official information on wasted invites was ultimately refused


I applaud your efforts and it appears the independent reviewer agrees that the department have not provided you the FOI for wasted invites for FY 19-20 but the reviewer still managed to refuse it. You went through all the right channels and provided extensive explanation and evidence only to be acknowledged and then turned down. I think it is just a bunch of BS when they talk about about '_it would require diverting resources to action your FOI request_'. What resources would they be diverting?? Everything is within their grasps. They do not need to consult a 3rd party to extract/compile the data. I am just annoyed that you spent 8 months to get an answer after going though all right channels only to be refused by saying it's not within their scope of works?? I agree that DoHA is not very transparent in sharing data/policies but if someone has put so much effort and went above and beyond to get some information, their request should be entertained.


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you have seen the PMSOL list, I'm sure you must read the literature around it as well. And the news is that, it doesn't apply to 189 and 190. having said that, you are free to look for alternatives if it suits you


I know it is related to other visas but the way the wave has been going for past 18 months as the other guy said, it is evident that it will be implemented to 189 and 190 as well.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

I will make them fix this stupid system. Just waiting for a perfect time.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> I will make them fix this stupid system. Just waiting for a perfect time.


How?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> How?


He is a *Warrior *and *2* steps ahead of 007


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

Marsickk said:


> Quite funny to read this, when you were 2 days away from invitation and your life might get screwed up, just because of those guys who simply forgot to withdraw or submitted fake EOI.


i have also seen instances where someone is invited and if they dont submit the application within the next round , they will be invited again which will cause wastage. 
anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

fireblazerr said:


> i have also seen instances where someone is invited and if they dont submit the application within the next round , they will be invited again which will cause wastage.
> anyone else seen this happen?


How does that happen for the same EOI? Because EOI's are frozen once you are invited. You will get a second invitation if you have another EOI and not on the same frozen EOI.

So, can you elaborate with more details?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

I think i've mentioned this before, but I would make the 2nd invitation not automatic, the participant should re-login to skillselect and have to reactivate the EOI to get the 2nd invite. That would cut wasted invites in 1/2. And charging a nominal fee for an EOI would also stop a large number of time waster applications.


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> How does that happen for the same EOI? Because EOI's are frozen once you are invited. You will get a second invitation if you have another EOI and not on the same frozen EOI.
> 
> So, can you elaborate with more details?


Same EOI. i submitted it on the last day and maybe that caused the issue. might not be that common.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Replying to fugitive 

The EOI gets thawed after 60 days, the night before the next round and goes back in the submitted pool and gets re-invited.

And Thanks for your appreciation.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Warrior009 said:


> Replying to fugitive
> 
> The EOI gets thawed after 60 days, the night before the next round and goes back in the submitted pool and gets re-invited.
> 
> And Thanks for your appreciation.


Yes, but how does he get invited in "next round", which is generally 30 days after the previous one? 



fireblazerr said:


> Same EOI. i submitted it on the last day and maybe that caused the issue. might not be that common.


Do you mean after 60 days? If so it makes sense...


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, but how does he get invited in "next round", which is generally 30 days after the previous one?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean after 60 days? If so it makes sense...


i just checked it, its after 60 days.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

fireblazerr said:


> i just checked it, its after 60 days.


60 days is not next round is it?

But in any case that's a glitch, because it seems to sense that you haven't applied even though you did on the last day.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> *Total Number of Visa Applications Lodged Under 189 Points-Tested Stream (Only Primary Applicants; Excluding NZ Applicants) for 2019-2020 – 3,676 (From 1 July 2019 – 30 June 2020)
> 
> Total Number of Invitations Issued in Skillselect under 189 for 2019-2020 – 7,720
> 
> ...


Can we assume the following too:
4. People receiving invite near the end of the FY20 and not being able to apply within the same FY19-20 due to difficulty in collecting docs etc. due to covid lockdowns. (very small no though as the rounds were very small too)
5. 189 Secondary applicants/189 Partner EOIs (I'm not at all sure about this)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> How does that happen for the same EOI? Because EOI's are frozen once you are invited. You will get a second invitation if you have another EOI and not on the same frozen EOI.
> 
> So, can you elaborate with more details?


If you don’t use the invite, after 60 days the EOI gets activated and participates in the next invitation round
If after the second invite also the invite is not used , only then the EOI is cancelled 
So a false EOI can waste 2 invites 

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> I applaud your efforts and it appears the independent reviewer agrees that the department have not provided you the FOI for wasted invites for FY 19-20 but the reviewer still managed to refuse it. You went through all the right channels and provided extensive explanation and evidence only to be acknowledged and then turned down. I think it is just a bunch of BS when they talk about about '_it would require diverting resources to action your FOI request_'. What resources would they be diverting?? Everything is within their grasps. They do not need to consult a 3rd party to extract/compile the data. I am just annoyed that you spent 8 months to get an answer after going though all right channels only to be refused by saying it's not within their scope of works?? I agree that DoHA is not very transparent in sharing data/policies but if someone has put so much effort and went above and beyond to get some information, their request should be entertained.


When I was turned down the first time, I knew the chances of gaining access to the official document (as fugitive_4u aptly put it as ‘’in a human readable format’’) on wasted/expired invites was very slim. I had no expectations when I initially appealed for an internal review. Nonetheless, I was curious to see how an independent reviewer will respond to my grievances. I did feel validated when the reviewer acknowledged my observations and the circumstances surrounding the processing of my request by the original decision maker. However, I was not convinced by their ‘’empathetic’’ tactics

Please be aware that 8 months timeframe to process FOI requests by the immigration department is a rare/uncommon occurrence. The fact that they don’t have the actual data analytics/statistics on wasted invites under Skillselect in a discrete form (readable document) and the sheer amount of time that it took them to finalise this outcome makes it extremely clear that *it is an embarrassment for Home Affairs to officially acknowledge on a FOI document that 53% of Skillselect invitations during 2019-2020 FY was wasted under the most popular General Skilled Permanent Migration Pathway:189 *

As NB and other expats like yourself mentioned several times that regardless of the wasted invites, it is a win-win situation for DoHA in terms of their political strategies and economic incentives. I think it is fair to say that international students make up the bulk of 189 program as it mainly attracts students who spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to gain an Australian qualification and in turn contribute to the Australian economy down the line. Moreover, Employer Sponsorship Visas have always been the backbone of Skill Stream which accounts for up to nearly 38% of Australian Skilled Migration Program (40,000 out of 108,682 places for FY 2019-2020) 

Most of us are aware of the curious case of wasted Skillselect 189 invitations. In my opinion, 53% of wastage in a permanent visa category is absolutely unacceptable. The fact that genuine applicants need to compete with fake/unknown/non-existent/mystery EOI’s in the pool is utterly gut-wrenching. If not for wasted invites, the cut-off for 189 will remain at 80P – 85P. I can only imagine prospective migrants going through sleepless nights due to the uncertainty of their future/migration/career plans

My sole intention through this FOI was to make the department realise that someone is willing to take a keen/persistent interest on this mysterious saga and will go out of their way to bring this issue under the spotlight. I have the right to go one step further and will definitely make a formal complaint to the Australian Information Commissioner (Independent Government Agency). Apart from that, I will write an elaborate e-mail to SBS as they are actively reporting the current developments on Australian migration pathways and other news agencies. Finally, I will also contact Abul Rizvi (Former Senior Immigration Official who served for more than 15 years) who is openly advocating for a big Australia even during COVID crisis. I am sure this will pique his interest as he never misses an opportunity to take a jibe at the current government with regards to their migration policies

_P.S: I sincerely appreciate everyone for their insights and especially senior expats NB, fugitive_4u & mustafa01 for their voluntary participation in these discussions_


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

sk2019au said:


> Can we assume the following too:
> 4. People receiving invite near the end of the FY20 and not being able to apply within the same FY19-20 due to difficulty in collecting docs etc. due to covid lockdowns. (very small no though as the rounds were very small too)
> 5. 189 Secondary applicants/189 Partner EOIs (I'm not at all sure about this)


Even though it is highly unlikely, let us be very generous and consider that all EOI's invited in May (550 Invitations) & 7 June (170 Invitations) have not lodged their visa applications in 2019-2020 FY. In this scenario, there is a 43% of wasted invitations (3,324 out of 7,720) which is still unacceptable within a permanent visa category

Please be advised that these numbers only include primary applicants under 189 Points-Tested Stream (excluding NZ applicants) which is ideal to calculate the wasted invitations as invitations are issued to individuals who then have the option of including secondary applicants/partners. These numbers (secondary applicants/partners) cannot be used to determine wasted invitations!


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Replying to Aussie Dreamz

_P.S: I sincerely appreciate everyone for their insights and especially senior expats NB, fugitive_4u & mustafa01 for their voluntary participation in these discussions_[/QUOTE]

Good on ya mate, Respect for you.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Replying to Aussie Dreamz


Good on ya mate, Respect for you.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Someone loves spamming.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> When I was turned down the first time, I knew the chances of gaining access to the official document (as fugitive_4u aptly put it as ‘’in a human readable format’’) on wasted/expired invites was very slim. I had no expectations when I initially appealed for an internal review. Nonetheless, I was curious to see how an independent reviewer will respond to my grievances. I did feel validated when the reviewer acknowledged my observations and the circumstances surrounding the processing of my request by the original decision maker. However, I was not convinced by their ‘’empathetic’’ tactics
> 
> Please be aware that 8 months timeframe to process FOI requests by the immigration department is a rare/uncommon occurrence. The fact that they don’t have the actual data analytics/statistics on wasted invites under Skillselect in a discrete form (readable document) and the sheer amount of time that it took them to finalise this outcome makes it extremely clear that *it is an embarrassment for Home Affairs to officially acknowledge on a FOI document that 53% of Skillselect invitations during 2019-2020 FY was wasted under the most popular General Skilled Permanent Migration Pathway:189 *
> 
> ...


Go for it mate :fingerscrossed: 
As long as this government is on there are very less chance for migration opportunities due to the nationalism mindset.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud your efforts and it appears the independent reviewer agrees that the department have not provided you the FOI for wasted invites for FY 19-20 but the reviewer still managed to refuse it. You went through all the right channels and provided extensive explanation and evidence only to be acknowledged and then turned down. I think it is just a bunch of BS when they talk about about '_it would require diverting resources to action your FOI request_'. What resources would they be diverting?? Everything is within their grasps. They do not need to consult a 3rd party to extract/compile the data. I am just annoyed that you spent 8 months to get an answer after going though all right channels only to be refused by saying it's not within their scope of works?? I agree that DoHA is not very transparent in sharing data/policies but if someone has put so much effort and went above and beyond to get some information, their request should be entertained.
> ...


May all the efforts you put bring results. Great job.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

It's nice to see someone actually taking action, however successful or not it may be.

You have to be aware that 99% of Australians have no idea how immigration system works and believe it's the most fair and organised system out there. They tend to believe Australia has no corruption neither so..that is the mindset. Once you tell them what's going on with visa and PR everyone is utterly shocked, that's at least my experience in talking to them. Immigration system is sort of big industry working in the background and nobody really cares about it apart from us.

The average "bogan" Aussie opinion about immigration is we are all dole seekers who come here without any real skills and are undermining their jobs. It's funny seeing comments about housing industry appalling lack of any standard of quality "it's them 457 visa workers bringing their dodgy ways". That is the mindset, completely forgetting the immigration is the one and only reason their cardboard ruin of a house is worth millions now. 

So you have people who have no idea about immigration and others who are completely against it. The more information of actual process is out in to the public the more chance there is to actually change things in a positive way.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's nice to see someone actually taking action, however successful or not it may be.
> 
> You have to be aware that 99% of Australians have no idea how immigration system works and believe it's the most fair and organised system out there. They tend to believe Australia has no corruption neither so..that is the mindset. Once you tell them what's going on with visa and PR everyone is utterly shocked, that's at least my experience in talking to them. Immigration system is sort of big industry working in the background and nobody really cares about it apart from us.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I'm glad to see that someone is really doing something against those unfair immigration tricks. 

But time is not enough for people like me. We've been putting several years and dozens of dollars on this already. We're on 485 visa which got only a few more months to wait. We're victims already. 

So hopefully this would work and people afterwards could benefit from that.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Let us hope today or tomorrow something for non health professional. Atleast those who are in priority list. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> Let us hope today or tomorrow something for non health professional. Atleast those who are in priority list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Oh gosh mate... there is no priority list for 189!


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> Let us hope today or tomorrow something for non health professional. Atleast those who are in priority list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Priority list is for employee sponsor visa


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

I know brothers. That's why I said let us hope 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> I know brothers. That's why I said let us hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Man did you here about the phrase written above DoHA gate? It says: "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here".


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Hahaha. Let us see. Sitting at 95 for 261313 since May 2020.
I will keep my hope until 11 October. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

sun4amit said:


> Hahaha. Let us see. Sitting at 95 for 261313 since May 2020.
> I will keep my hope until 11 October.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



You will get it for sure, the moment they open for 2613. They will open it eventually. Everywhere else (except **** show of 189), 2613 is getting considered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Only 600 or so invites so far. They will have to open 189. 189 is the only way for Australia to attract migrants that are not health profession related. To maintain the balance in immigration at this point, there is no other choice.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Only 600 or so invites so far. They will have to open 189. 189 is the only way for Australia to attract migrants that are not health profession related. To maintain the balance in immigration at this point, there is no other choice.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


It's been closed since April, and many people got screwed up. It doesn't look like they care about balance.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

They will.... sooner or later. Indications are leaning toward sooner. Anyways we all will come to know by 11th October. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I can bet it will not be a good news


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It's funny how the invite group always becomes so active round the 10th.  No where near as what it used to be though. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> It's funny how the invite group always becomes so active round the 10th.  No where near as what it used to be though.


Second that. Nowhere near what it used to be. People are depressed and sick of waiting. Sad to see this. It used to be so cheerful in older times.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Any invites yet ??


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> Any invites yet ??


Someone claimed on ISCAH page about receiving an invite. Can't open the comment section of claimant and unsure if it's a legit profile or internet troll.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes i also saw this one but it seems fake as nobody else reported anything on telegram groups and on Facebook page.. Every month we see someone like this person making false claims.. 😕


thepatriot64 said:


> Kanigargk said:
> 
> 
> > Any invites yet ??
> ...


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Seems like the round has happened today morning.

There is an invite for 491.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

razer said:


> Seems like the round has happened today morning.
> 
> There is an invite for 491.


Your friend got an invite?


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> Your friend got an invite?


Check the post again.


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> Your friend got an invite?


Iscah also confirms for 491, but no news on 189.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

razer said:


> Iscah also confirms for 491, but no news on 189.


Just heard from an acquaintance: Medical lab scientist at 75pt for 189.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

No invite 

261313
95 points DOE 20th May 20

Seems again health professionals specific round. 

Last hope for 11th October
Anyways it's Friday. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> No invite
> 
> Last hope for 11th October
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I like how positive and naive you are mate  enjoy the Friday!


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

But I don't like your comments Like "naive". 


Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

sun4amit said:


> No invite
> 
> 261313
> 95 points DOE 20th May 20
> ...


261313 95p DOE 19/05/2020
No invite as well.
October's round is also my last hope as I will loose 5p early November.
Cheers!


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

My situation is nothing bright but I truly feel for people who are going to lose points after having done so much to get to 95 point. Hope the lost points can be regained.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

minaando said:


> 261313 95p DOE 19/05/2020
> No invite as well.
> October's round is also my last hope as I will loose 5p early November.
> Cheers!


At 90, you can still be hopeful of being invited this fy. Be positive!

I'm at 90 now and will also lose 5pt after late Oct.
Chances are really slipping after all my effort.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

metuli said:


> At 90, you can still be hopeful of being invited this fy. Be positive!
> 
> I'm at 90 now and will also lose 5pt after late Oct.
> Chances are really slipping after all my effort.



Issue is, after deduction of 5 points date of effect will reset and will be pushed to the back of the queue which is already huge for 90.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

metuli said:


> At 90, you can still be hopeful of being invited this fy. Be positive!
> 
> I'm at 90 now and will also lose 5pt after late Oct.
> Chances are really slipping after all my effort.


Does this FY look like someone with 90pts have high chances to get invited? People with 95-100 have not been invited since april lol.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Does this FY look like someone with 90pts have high chances to get invited? People with 95-100 have not been invited since april lol.


By the time I can (if ever) get to 95, the Covid may be a thing of the past and I will probably have more luck than people who reach that score only to lose it during the pandemic. Quite unfair to them


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> By the time I can (if ever) get to 95, the Covid may be a thing of the past and I will probably have more luck than people who reach that score only to lose it during the pandemic. Quite unfair to them


I have 95 points and it doesn't change anything, since the number of invites is 0 since April. With the current government I don't really see any future for immigrants here, it's been screwed since the beginning of the last financial year. It you check the number of invitations even before covid happened you will see a dramatic drop in invites, plus all those wasted invitations. If we sum up all these facts it's quite clear, that the future is not that bright as we wished.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> I have 95 points and it doesn't change anything, since the number of invites is 0 since April. With the current government I don't really see any future for immigrants here, it's been screwed since the beginning of the last financial year. It you check the number of invitations even before covid happened you will see a dramatic drop in invites, plus all those wasted invitations. If we sum up all these facts it's quite clear, that the future is not that bright as we wished.


Pre-Covid, 95 got invited immediately even with the sharp drop in quota. Now, it's not the case but we can hope when this madness is over, the change of government also. For those who will lose age point, it's also over for them, sadly


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> I have 95 points and it doesn't change anything, since the number of invites is 0 since April. With the current government I don't really see any future for immigrants here, it's been screwed since the beginning of the last financial year. It you check the number of invitations even before covid happened you will see a dramatic drop in invites, plus all those wasted invitations. If we sum up all these facts it's quite clear, that the future is not that bright as we wished.





RichardTuan said:


> Pre-Covid, 95 got invited immediately even with the sharp drop in quota. Now, it's not the case but we can hope when this madness is over, the change of government also. For those who will lose age point, it's also over for them, sadly


Yes, it's all over for me.

But well, being angry with this migration system or Covid or factors we can't control just doesn't help. I personally look at this failed attempt at 189 as a project that I tried the best of best I possibly could, and I have nothing to regret. 
My luck will come, if not 189, another subclass, if not Australia, another country, if not this year, another year. 
Call me crazy or hypocrite or whatever you want, I think a positive attitude is always needed.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

After trying hard to catch these point i am really feeling depressed with 95 points 
Hope light comes to me before april where is my last chance.


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

kayan said:


> Issue is, after deduction of 5 points date of effect will reset and will be pushed to the back of the queue which is already huge for 90.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats the worst part when you loose points. i think it is logical for them to not change the DOE in case the points are dropped automatically without our intervention.

You not only loose 5 points but also you are put to last in the que 5 points below meaning its as good as losing 10 points.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Screw these points.I’m gonna look for a girl with pr to marry


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

emios88 said:


> Screw these points.I’m gonna look for a girl with pr to marry


The good old method! Cheers!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Screw these points.Iâ€™m gonna look for a girl with pr to marry


If you would have watched SBS on demand episodes of "Who Gets to Stay in Australia", you would know that partner visa grant process is not so simpler and easier as it was before. Too many checks at every level.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> If you would have watched SBS on demand episodes of "Who Gets to Stay in Australia", you would know that partner visa grant process is not so simpler and easier as it was before. Too many checks at every level.


Do you mean even if I marry genuinely with a marriage certificate there is a possibility of rejection?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Do you mean even if I marry genuinely with a marriage certificate there is a possibility of rejection?



Sorry to disappoint - Yes.

Check on AAT website on cases - how many are there who have taken this route and end up in refusal! If this was so simple why people will try to come through proper routes.

Marrying a girl or boy who is PR even citizen does not make you you anything but only a right to apply for a Visa application under few categories- it’s not a straight grant and a privilege.

You will need to go through process as per everyone- though a different route other than skilled one.


Not trying to discourage any one but be genuine on all the aspects - but just trying to get a Visa and marriage is very much No Go. 

DIBP and Home affairs is much smarter now a days than few years back! Be aware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

It's official. Hima and emi88 is not a match. Very hostile. Emi88, move on mate better luck somewhere else. 

Don't take it personal guys, just for light humor during these stressful times, cheers.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Just got a response from two registered MARN agents that regarding NAATI points, they need to be true at the time of invitation and told that the current system/legislation dictate the points only be true at the time of invitation. 

Even they have lodged successful applications for the their clients in the past. One may say that it's not ethical and I will agree with this but then again, what has been ethical lately with the immigration system?


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Guys 
When we can expect a normal round ?
Do you think october round would be a normal round or another targeted round?
Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

In my opinion, there won't be any normal rounds anymore until onshore applicants are settled and the covid19 situation is stable, I'd say another 6 months give or take


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> Just got a response from two registered MARN agents that regarding NAATI points, they need to be true at the time of invitation and told that the current system/legislation dictate the points only be true at the time of invitation.
> 
> Even they have lodged successful applications for the their clients in the past. One may say that it's not ethical and I will agree with this but then again, what has been ethical lately with the immigration system?


If you trust this advice, go ahead 
After all it’s your head which is on the chopping block , not the agents
You reap the rewards and the consequences 
If your application is rejected, you can do zilch to the agent 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> Just got a response from two registered MARN agents that regarding NAATI points, they need to be true at the time of invitation and told that the current system/legislation dictate the points only be true at the time of invitation.
> 
> Even they have lodged successful applications for the their clients in the past. One may say that it's not ethical and I will agree with this but then again, what has been ethical lately with the immigration system?


What will you do if your application gets rejected? There are obvious risks involved in doing this and is highlighted by many on his forum.

Are you going to go to your migration agent and say you told me to it? Are you planning to set the blame on him for advising you to do so? Whatever the case how will it help your case?

If you are rejected, then you need to bear the brunt of it. The agents will move on to another customer. If you have sufficient points you can get invited the right way. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> Just got a response from two registered MARN agents that regarding NAATI points, they need to be true at the time of invitation and told that the current system/legislation dictate the points only be true at the time of invitation.
> 
> Even they have lodged successful applications for the their clients in the past. One may say that it's not ethical and I will agree with this but then again, what has been ethical lately with the immigration system?


Why would anyone do that! The only thing you gain by doing this is a couple of months in DOE. Why would you risk rejection when the move which you yourself called unethical can do the best is speeding up the invite. If you go normally, then also you are going to get invite with the same EOI, maybe a couple of months late.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Guys
> 
> When we can expect a normal round ?
> 
> ...


All you will hear in this forum or anywhere else will be speculation. All we can do is wait. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Guys
> When we can expect a normal round ?
> Do you think october round would be a normal round or another targeted round?
> Any idea?
> Thanks


May be similar to last year where oct-dec had some decent invites. But anything can happen.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Guys, nothing will be the same from now on...the backlog of people with higher score points will be huge by the time they start inviting "normal" rounds. 

Does the date of EOI make any difference...as in guy who had 90 pts in Jan is in the queue before guy with 95 pts in June? If not then it's just hopeless, there will be thousands of candidates with high scores and until they clear them...all others are in for a long wait.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Guys, nothing will be the same from now on...the backlog of people with higher score points will be huge by the time they start inviting "normal" rounds.
> 
> Does the date of EOI make any difference...as in guy who had 90 pts in Jan is in the queue before guy with 95 pts in June? If not then it's just hopeless, there will be thousands of candidates with high scores and until they clear them...all others are in for a long wait.


Higher points will always beat earlier date of eoi
I don’t see This golden rule being changed 

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hu Guys,

What does invitation means to applicants and what are you chances for visa grant after receive invitation?

What do you need to submit after receive invitation?

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Hu Guys,
> 
> What does invitation means to applicants and what are you chances for visa grant after receive invitation?
> 
> ...


It means that they have found your EOI suitable for PR in terms of points or whatever other criteria they have now and are proceeding with the official invite. You need to supply all the evidence of the claimed points plus medical and police checks, pay the fees and all of that.

Unless you lied in the EOI about your points there is little chance of being rejected after the invite.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It means that they have found your EOI suitable for PR in terms of points or whatever other criteria they have now and are proceeding with the official invite. You need to supply all the evidence of the claimed points plus medical and police checks, pay the fees and all of that.
> 
> Unless you lied in the EOI about your points there is little chance of being rejected after the invite.


Ah, good and thank you for the information, buddy. At least a bit happy for now.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems it's over with september round .
Let's hope for the next round while there must be some changes and anouncements in october.
But it is clear that immigration is the vital part of australia.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Guys, nothing will be the same from now on...the backlog of people with higher score points will be huge by the time they start inviting "normal" rounds.
> 
> Does the date of EOI make any difference...as in guy who had 90 pts in Jan is in the queue before guy with 95 pts in June? If not then it's just hopeless, there will be thousands of candidates with high scores and until they clear them...all others are in for a long wait.


Yes mate, nothing will be same there is already a huge back log of high pointers nd usually people with highest points are invited first irrespective of their date of effect so if there are more 95 pointers then 90 pointers even though they have earlier date of effect have no chance of getting an invite. For 189 they are inviting only 8k from 2019 onwards and this trend will continue so it is a better option to look for 190 or 491 as the federal government wants to push more people into regional areas.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Guys
> When we can expect a normal round ?
> Do you think october round would be a normal round or another targeted round?
> Any idea?
> Thanks


Hopefully.

I'll be more than happy to see normal occupations like IT professionals being invited this October. 

But I reckon it would pass slowly as I see no evidence/reason for DHA to dump a large number of invitations instantly in October. 

People with 95 points or higher is likely to get one in the next few months if a decent round happens in October. People with 90 and early EOI reserve chances as well. 

If October round is still targeted, I may lose my patience and hope. It would be unfortunate for everyone who got their 90-95 points in recent few months and at the end of their 485 visa.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

kraft95 said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to see normal occupations like IT professionals being invited this October.
> 
> ...



Just apply for another student visa before 485 expire


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

They are getting really desperate now, due to the lack of slave backpacker workers...new idea, get the refugees to do the slave work and offer them PR as a bait?!?

Who knows, maybe the next idea will be get 20 pts extra if you pick fruit for 3 months in unlivable conditions for few dollars.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...idency-for-fruit-picking-20200914-p55ved.html

_"There's a desperate need for warm human bodies prepared to work hard in the regions right now and for the next couple of years until the borders reopen properly," said Mr Hill, who represents the diverse south-eastern Melbourne electorate of Bruce.

"The idea to offer the chance to proven refugees in Australia to go bush and do this work in return for a permanent visa is worth backing," he said. "If they do the right thing by the country and prove their commitment then we should embrace them in return."_


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> They are getting really desperate now, due to the lack of slave backpacker workers...new idea, get the refugees to do the slave work and offer them PR as a bait?!?
> 
> Who knows, maybe the next idea will be get 20 pts extra if you pick fruit for 3 months in unlivable conditions for few dollars.
> 
> ...


How about 10 points for studying fruit picking for international students


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

emios88 said:


> How about 10 points for studying fruit picking for international students


Yeah, then we can have a test for that too like NAATI.. say FROOTI! :rofl:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sk2019au said:


> Yeah, then we can have a test for that too like NAATI.. say FROOTI! :rofl:


"If you've spent 3 months on a farm in the middle of nowhere picking fruits while being mentally and sexually abused by the farmers and getting paid almost nothing, you may be eligible for the "Fruit Picker Adventure" PR pathway"

Terms and Conditions apply.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooray!! Let’s shift from Uber driver to Fruit Picker !!


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

Honestly let's be reasonable here at least, most of these refugees landed legally and illegally to this country with various difficult circumstances, some have lost their homes and some were born without even a place to call home! At least most of yous have a place called home you'd return to one day. Yet most of them have no choice. 

So if the the gov is willing to give them pathway for permanent residency in exchange for hard work, why not! 

Sometimes the grass isn't greener on the other side though.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Elbara said:


> Honestly let's be reasonable here at least, most of these refugees landed legally and illegally to this country with various difficult circumstances, some have lost their homes and some were born without even a place to call home! At least most of yous have a place called home you'd return to one day. Yet most of them have no choice.
> 
> So if the the gov is willing to give them pathway for permanent residency in exchange for hard work, why not!
> 
> Sometimes the grass isn't greener on the other side though.


Mate, nobody really care. We don't mind if they invite even millions of refugees. The problem is that people who were working 100 harder than them cannot get PR.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Elbara said:


> Honestly let's be reasonable here at least, most of these refugees landed legally and illegally to this country with various difficult circumstances, some have lost their homes and some were born without even a place to call home! At least most of yous have a place called home you'd return to one day. Yet most of them have no choice.
> 
> So if the the gov is willing to give them pathway for permanent residency in exchange for hard work, why not!
> 
> Sometimes the grass isn't greener on the other side though.


It's not about refugees of course, they should be let in the country because of their refugee status and not be used as slave labor. That is the point, some of these people are in detention for 8 years...for arriving on a boat to Australia. Drug dealers and murderers get less jail time than that.

My point was also how desperate this industry is for cheap labor they can abuse, they are also contemplating using students who are in HECS debt for it too. Nobody in the right mind would do that work and be exploited in their own country...hence all these genius ideas coming up.

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if some visa pops up that enables temp visa holders to pick fruit to be eligible for PR or something.


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Mate, nobody really care. We don't mind if they invite even millions of refugees. The problem is that people who were working 100 harder than them cannot get PR.


Then you should blame the ones exploiting the system by giving false info and taking the hard worker place!


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's not about refugees of course, they should be let in the country because of their refugee status and not be used as slave labor. That is the point, some of these people are in detention for 8 years...for arriving on a boat to Australia. Drug dealers and murderers get less jail time than that.
> 
> My point was also how desperate this industry is for cheap labor they can abuse, they are also contemplating using students who are in HECS debt for it too. Nobody in the right mind would do that work and be exploited in their own country...hence all these genius ideas coming up.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if some visa pops up that enables temp visa holders to pick fruit to be eligible for PR or something.



I agree with you and I wouldn't be surprised too. Since the locals and residents are enjoying the support from the gov who else would replace them and rebuild the economy? Of course cheap labor and refugees for their desperate situation. At the end it's a win-win case for everyone.


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

I'm a offshore applicant for 261313 and would like to know whether I can change my company after applying for visa (i.e after getting an 189 invite) and before getting a grant.? I believe once you get an invite everything freezes in EOI and if in case CO contact happens before grant and I work for different organisation, do I need to submit any additional doc etc ?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Elbara said:


> I agree with you and I wouldn't be surprised too. Since the locals and residents are enjoying the support from the gov who else would replace them and rebuild the economy? Of course cheap labor and refugees for their desperate situation. At the end it's a win-win case for everyone.


After all they gave skilled migrants the lowest priority than anyone else. 

LOL it should be the most benefital program - people from overseas come and spend thousands of dollars for a degree, then another thousands for PTE, PY, etc.. Then they get PR and live here, contribute to the economy and community, and enjoy their dream lives. Win-win right?

However the government wants to cut it off from the middle - you come here and spend money, then go home. 

The 189 visa lost its original intention. It blocked most eligible people and turned into a carnival for very limited people only - after a long period of anxiety of course.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SanjayKrishnan said:


> I'm a offshore applicant for 261313 and would like to know whether I can change my company after applying for visa (i.e after getting an 189 invite) and before getting a grant.? I believe once you get an invite everything freezes in EOI and if in case CO contact happens before grant and I work for different organisation, do I need to submit any additional doc etc ?


Yes, you can change your company and it doesn't affect your visa application at all. Do update your application about your change in circumstances in ImmiAccount and let them know about your job change.

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

*A request..!*

*A request..!*

A humble request for all who are discussing loopholes in Australian Immigration system and DHA decisions during these times. Please post in relevant threads like this one below

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ion-during-covid-times-186-482-189-190-a.html

Genuine queries related to thread titles are being lost in the conversation due to off topic discussions.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you can change your company and it doesn't affect your visa application at all. Do update your application about your change in circumstances in ImmiAccount and let them know about your job change.
> 
> All the best..!


Just to add

Make sure that you don’t leave your existing employer on a bad note as they may bad mouth you in case of employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Look at the backlog.damn

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3398203506932307&id=568690946550258


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Finally...this confirms our PR dream is over... should we laugh or cry 

https://www.iscah.com/current-189-eoi-backlogs-in-different-occupations-as-of-1st-september-2020/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Finally...this confirms our PR dream is over... should we laugh or cry
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/current-189-eoi-backlogs-in-different-occupations-as-of-1st-september-2020/
> 
> ...


Laugh so much that tears come out 

Cheers


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> Laugh so much that tears come out
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, do you think this data/list is flawless? or there is a chance that it could be wrong?


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi NB, do you think this data/list is flawless? or there is a chance that it could be wrong?


Wonder what about be the DHA strategy! Piling up EOI will have a huge backlog and they wont be able to clear it even in the next 2-3 years. End of road I guess!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Hi NB, do you think this data/list is flawless? or there is a chance that it could be wrong?


They have said that it’s against a FOI so chances of it being wrong are very less, unless they have changed the data 

Cheers


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey guys, maybe I get wrong somewhere but last time I checked, 2 weeks ago, the EOI number for 90, 95, 100 were 9652, 3335, 369, respectively. Today, they are 9221, 3343, 261, meaning decreasing. Can I say it is now better?


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

*Hello*

Hi Guys, 

My passport is valid for 4 month from now but in the visa invite application it says " it is recommended that passport must be valid for at least for 6 months" so should I go ahead and submit my application or renew my passport first?

Also I have done my medical and police cheek a year ago for 485 Temporary visa, so can I submit those or got to do all over again?

Appreciate some inputs.

Thank you, guys


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My passport is valid for 4 month from now but in the visa invite application it says " it is recommended that passport must be valid for at least for 6 months" so should I go ahead and submit my application or renew my passport first?
> 
> ...


Get a new passport to be safe. Police checks & medical checks are valid for 12 months. And must be valid at the time of invite.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Get a new passport to be safe. Police checks & medical checks are valid for 12 months. And must be valid at the time of invite.


What if I cannot get a new one due to CODIV situation in Australia?)


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> What if I cannot get a new one due to CODIV situation in Australia?)


Contact your embassy?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> What if I cannot get a new one due to CODIV situation in Australia?)


Most countries embassies are working in Australia 
You may experience a delay, that’s all
You will have to get a new passport if you want a grant
There will be no relaxation 

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> What if I cannot get a new one due to CODIV situation in Australia?)


Hi Marsickk,

Thank you, bro! 
Oops, that s something to give due consideration too, huh?

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Most countries embassies are working in Australia
> You may experience a delay, that’s all
> You will have to get a new passport if you want a grant
> There will be no relaxation
> ...


Oh yeah, they are working it's not a problem to make an appointment, even without delay. The main problem is to come back to WA from NSW.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Contact your embassy?


I did, they are located in Sydney and they have no idea what's going on outside.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Oh yeah, they are working it's not a problem to make an appointment, even without delay. The main problem is to come back to WA from NSW.


You can’t courier the passport ?

Surprising 

Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> I did, they are located in Sydney and they have no idea what's going on outside.


What about an online renewal?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> You can’t courier the passport ?
> 
> Surprising
> 
> Cheers


You can, but you must be there to apply for it ( so, basically I have to go to Sydney just for 30min lol), then they will send it to you.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> What about an online renewal?


There is no option such as online renewal.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I think october round is very important as it will happen after budget anouncement


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> I think october round is very important as it will happen after budget anouncement


Which date in october are they going to release the quota for states?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

gsr_2339 said:


> Which date in october are they going to release the quota for states?


I've hear about the end of October.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

6th of october they will release the new budget.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> 6th of october they will release the new budget.


and depression


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Just to share: as of now, total EOI from 90 points, excluding accountant is about 6500, so even if over the next year, they just issue ~ 7k or 8k ( much lower than the cap) invites for all occupations then 90 points , in my opinion, still have chance. What do you think?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> Just to share: as of now, total EOI from 90 points, excluding accountant is about 6500, so even if over the next year, they just issue ~ 7k or 8k ( much lower than the cap) invites for all occupations then 90 points , in my opinion, still have chance. What do you think?


Accounting is still under MLTSSL, so with everyone in pool + fake/wasted invites, ~7 or 8k would just not simply be pleasing every 90 pointer. In my opinion, the cut off to reach 85 points would require at least 12k invites in these remaining 9 months. So roughly at least a 1300 invitations per month from October onward until June without any irregularities, which I also acknowledge is a lot to ask.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Accounting is still under MLTSSL, so with everyone in pool + fake/wasted invites, ~7 or 8k would just not simply be pleasing every 90 pointer. In my opinion, the cut off to reach 85 points would require at least 12k invites in these remaining 9 months. So roughly at least a 1300 invitations per month from October onward until June without any irregularities, which I also acknowledge is a lot to ask.


6500 is the total number in the Skillselect, meaning it already includes fake profiles. Regarding accounting, it is capped at 1000, so they should not expect more than 3-400 invites for it.:juggle::juggle::confused2:


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Accountants are done


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> 6500 is the total number in the Skillselect, meaning it already includes fake profiles. Regarding accounting, it is capped at 1000, so they should not expect more than 3-400 invites for it.:juggle::juggle::confused2:


Yeah, but fake EOIs are created every now and then for so many mischievous reasons by not so genuine applicants. So this number is not going to decline but will either remain constant or will increase.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Yeah, but fake EOIs are created every now and then for so many mischievous reasons by not so genuine applicants. So this number is not going to decline but will either remain constant or will increase.


Is there a way we can officially try getting this Fake EOI situation rectified as this is obviously unfair for the genuine applicants who are spending thousands of dollars? An online petition or something?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Is there a way we can officially try getting this Fake EOI situation rectified as this is obviously unfair for the genuine applicants who are spending thousands of dollars? An online petition or something?


There can be a solution only if the authorities accept that there is a problem 
When DHA doesn’t believe there are fake EOIs, where is the question of a solution?
It suits DHA to have fake EOIs in the system so why will they ban them ?

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> You can, but you must be there to apply for it ( so, basically I have to go to Sydney just for 30min lol), then they will send it to you.


Hi

Good Morning.

I am from Newcastle, so do I need to go on quarantine if I travel to Sydney to renew my passport?

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...


No idea, you should check interstate travel policy.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

davidthia said:


> Hi
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...


Travel within NSW is not restricted, unless you belong to any of the hotspots. Check Services NSW site for more details, which is updated with latest info.



Marsickk said:


> No idea, you should check interstate travel policy.


Newcastle and Sydney are in NSW


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Newcastle and Sydney are in NSW


Then even easier, don't think it's gonna be a problem (as for me lol).


----------



## vacantskies (May 3, 2020)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Is there a way we can officially try getting this Fake EOI situation rectified as this is obviously unfair for the genuine applicants who are spending thousands of dollars? An online petition or something?


Lol at the idea of an online petition. Total number of times an online petition has changed anything: 0


----------



## kxm (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi there, firstly, I have been following this forum for a while and I want to thank everyone who shares their experience with us, secondly I have one query regarding with Australian study requirement, there is a bit of confusion on when to claim the 5 extra points, so my question is I have been studying for the past 12months and now I am going to start my second diploma, in the DOHA website they mentioned two things, first is you have to study a minimum of 2 academic years; and second is 92 weeks, so if we calculate 92 weeks it is gonna be 1year and 8months, which is less than 2 years. so my question is can I claim my 5 extra points after I complete 92 weeks of study or should I wait to complete the whole course. And remember I will finish 18Units out of 24 when I am in week 92. And my whole course duration is 104 weeks and 24Units which is clearly more than 92 weeks. Your response is important to me and others who are the same case with me. Thanks

Occupation: Engineering Telecommunication Professional 
ANZCODE: 263311
EOI Submitted: 30-September-2019
Current Total Points: 85Points


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

emios88 said:


> and depression



Stay positive my friend


This country cannot survive without migrants

If they are going to cut the net migration intake lower than 160,000 then there country's debt will go deeper.

I am positive it will be above 160,000 and that they will encourage more migration


At least what they can do is extend the visas of those who are already onshore and were disadvantaged by COVID

I am on 485 visa and it is expiring soon.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

amib said:


> Stay positive my friend
> 
> This country cannot survive without migrants


Unfortunately, Aussies don't understand that, and most of them are negative about immigration. In their point of view all immigrants are dirty refugees who cannot speak english and came here by boat just to live on their taxes. And being positive about immigration is not a win strategy for politicians, they will never do unpopular things even though it's good for the future as all they want is too keep their seat.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> There can be a solution only if the authorities accept that there is a problem
> When DHA doesn’t believe there are fake EOIs, where is the question of a solution?
> It suits DHA to have fake EOIs in the system so why will they ban them ?
> 
> Cheers


Agreed. Even if DHA doesn't admit, it doesn't change the fact that there is a loophole in the system, which is affecting the rest of the applicants. I was hoping we can try doing something from a legal standpoint (like how people file law suits against the government itself in India, and the government would follow what the court says).


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Unfortunately, Aussies don't understand that, and most of them are negative about immigration. In their point of view all immigrants are dirty refugees who cannot speak english and came here by boat just to live on their taxes. And being positive about immigration is not a win strategy for politicians, they will never do unpopular things even though it's good for the future as all they want is too keep their seat.


I agree.

Pre-COVID - the educated Aussies/non bogans understood the positive impact of immigration on the economy and were somewhat accepting of the migration program. 

Present - almost all of them are highly against any sort of immigration because they believe that immigrants brought the virus from overseas. 

COVID has increased racism and fuelled the anti immigration opinions of Aussies...oh well. 

We can only hope there is light at the end of the tunnel.....and that light is not a train


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

amib said:


> Stay positive my friend
> 
> 
> This country cannot survive without migrants
> ...


So what are your plans after 485 expire?


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

So are poeple actually getting invited? Havn't heard of many invitations for permanant visas (189/186.190/..etc) in the past month... (not even from people currently in Australia) ?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> I agree.
> 
> Pre-COVID - the educated Aussies/non bogans understood the positive impact of immigration on the economy and were somewhat accepting of the migration program.
> 
> ...


I know alot of Australians, many of them I work with and none of them think that immigrants bought the virus to australia lol, please don't use the word "almost all" as that is certainly not true
I am correcting you for the other readers who read this thread without making an account and may get a negative look at Australians


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

amib said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they are against immigration. They don't believe immigration is the reason why covid is here. All they want and anyone else for that matter is proper screening and quarantine done at airport so that infection rates remain low. I think that is totally reasonable. 
I think now people are more aware about the benifits bought about by immigration such as local economies and more cash flow. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I don't think they are against immigration. They don't believe immigration is the reason why covid is here. All they want and anyone else for that matter is proper screening and quarantine done at airport so that infection rates remain low. I think that is totally reasonable.
> I think now people are more aware about the benifits bought about by immigration such as local economies and more cash flow.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


I'll say all bull.They hate all immigrants with passion.


----------



## endur (May 3, 2020)

*endur*

Could someone please tell the difference between these three categories?
EOI hold, EOI submitted, EOI lodged?
If i apply with 95 points for ICT business analyst, then which category will it come under(Lodged, hold, submitted)

As at August, 2020,
95 points ICT Business analyst EOI Status are as follows:

HOLD - 570
LODGED - 20
SUBMITTED - 82


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Thousands of international students and temporary migrants are souring on Australia as they experience exclusion and racism, and increasingly cannot pay for food and basic living needs, according to a new report.
Three in five said they are less likely to recommend Australia as a place for study and travel based on their treatment during the pandemic.

A nationwide survey of 6,105 international students and other temporary migrants conducted in July has found 70% lost all or most of their work during the pandemic, while thousands have been left unable to pay for food and rent.

A report from UNSW Law Associate professor Bassina Farbenblum and UTS Law Associate professor Laurie Berg – co-directors of the Migrant Worker Justice Initiative – revealed more than half of survey respondents (57%) believe their financial stress will deepen by year’s end.

One in three international students said they forecast their funds will run out by October.

Thousands also expressed anguish and anger over the federal government’s decision to exclude temporary migrants from JobKeeper and JobSeeker support.

According to the report, hundreds linked their distress to the prime minister’s message that those unable to support themselves should “make [their] way home”.

“They expressed feelings of abandonment and worthlessness: “like we do not exist”, “they don’t see us. They can’t hear us”,” noted the report.

In addition, a quarter experienced verbal racist abuse and a quarter reported people avoiding them because of their appearance. More than half of Chinese respondents reported experiencing either or both of these.

“Over 16,00 participants described being targeted with xenophobic slurs, treated as though they were infected with Covid-19 because they looked Asian, or harassed for wearing a face mask”, said Farbenblum.

“Many reported that because of their Asian appearance they were punched, hit, kicked, shoved, deliberately spat at or coughed on by passers-by in the street and on public transport.”

One female Vietnamese student respondent explained that people used racist language towards her.

“[They] pushed me, saying that I was the reason for Covid and I should go away,” she explained, while a Chinese student said they had eggs thrown at them on their way home from school.

Following their pandemic experience, three in five international students, graduates and working holidaymakers said they are now less likely or much less likely to recommend Australia as a place to study or have a working holiday.

This includes important education markets such as Chinese and Nepalese students (76% and 69% respectively) who said they were now less likely to recommend Australia.

“I feel [the] Australian government doesn’t think of temporary visa holders as human beings but merely a money-making machine,” said one female Indian international student.

It’s appalling to see the PM consoling the citizens saying that we are all in this together but at the same time telling migrants to go back home in a pandemic.”

According to the survey, one in five survey participants (19%) indicated they could not return home because their country’s border was closed.

Another international student observed, “It’s completely hypocritical that we’re important for tax purposes, and in the sense that we contribute billions of dollars to the economy as university fees, but are treated as some breed of untouchables”.

Berg warned that Australia will bear the diplomatic and economic consequences of these policies for decades to come.

“Many of those suffering in Australia now will return home to become leaders in business and politics, holding roles of social influence around the region. Their experiences during this period will not be quickly forgotten,” Berg added

Australia is expected to be one of the hardest-hit countries in the world by the impact of the global pandemic with Universities Australia predicting 21,000 jobs cut and the loss of 30% in income from the sector over the next four years.

Source: https://thepienews.com/news/intl-students-sour-on-australia-due-to-treatment-during-covid-19/

https://global.newstarsec.com/?p=1217


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

endur said:


> Could someone please tell the difference between these three categories?
> EOI hold, EOI submitted, EOI lodged?
> If i apply with 95 points for ICT business analyst, then which category will it come under(Lodged, hold, submitted)
> 
> ...


God alone knows what DHA is classifying under hold
You would be under submitted category once you submit the EOI

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

endur said:


> Could someone please tell the difference between these three categories?
> EOI hold, EOI submitted, EOI lodged?
> If i apply with 95 points for ICT business analyst, then which category will it come under(Lodged, hold, submitted)
> 
> ...


May i know how you were able to retrieve this info 🙂 thanks!


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

emios88 said:


> So what are your plans after 485 expire?



I dont know for sure yet brother 

I have a few options sorry long post incoming


1. The easy way out - getting married. This is what girls my age (26) are doing, they just find some white rich guy and get married because they cant score the English score or have any motivation to chase points. I know a girl who took 5 years to do a 2 year Masters, spread her legs for a desperate local guy 15 years older than her, they married and now she has PR. Not saying all girls do this, but some go down this pathway. 

I have not ruled this option out, because what is the point in spending hundreds of thousands of dollars and wasting your life away for a residency status that becomes tougher and tougher every year to the point that having 90 points isn't enough to secure an invite? 

2. 491 family sponsored - My brother lives in regional Victoria...I can get him to sponsor me at 105 points under 491 family sponsored stream. But that would mean I cannot apply for PR for another 3 years. I lodged my EOI for ICT business analyst at 90 points in August, but there is a huge backlog and if migration levels drop 85% as predicted, I won't get an invite for 2020-2021 financial year. But if migration levels remain the same and immigration invites at least 1000 ICT BAs then I have a strong chance. That is why I am waiting for October federal budget to be announced + a few more invitation rounds until I make a decision whether to go 491 family sponsored or wait for my invite. 

3. Doing another course , Masters /PhD - I don't want to spend any more money as my family has spent almost $200k for my education. 

4. Employer sponsored / training visa - there are some visas which are available for a short term OL or MTSOL but I want to be able to do have the freedom of not just being stuck to 1 employer, the one I am working for isn't great, I am an IT graduate but I work in a construction company - nothing is related to my field of study but the money is good. I was close to getting recruited as a ICT BA then COVID came and froze everything. 

5. 491 - regional sponsorship, my employer has branches in regional Australia all over - so that is an option for me as well.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

endur said:


> Could someone please tell the difference between these three categories?
> EOI hold, EOI submitted, EOI lodged?
> If i apply with 95 points for ICT business analyst, then which category will it come under(Lodged, hold, submitted)
> 
> ...


Under 'HELP AND HOWTO's‘ section on the EOI database website.

*Hold* – an intending migrant can suspend their EOI. Suspending an EOI means the EOI is not visible to State and Territory government agencies or Austrade and cannot be invited in an invitation round. 

*Lodged* – a visa application has been lodged using an invitation to apply for a visa.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

amib said:


> I dont know for sure yet brother
> 
> 
> 1. The easy way out - getting married. This is what girls my age (26) are doing, they just find some white rich guy and get married because they cant score the English score or have any motivation to chase points.


To do this:
1) You have to be attractive.
2) The guy is very likely gonna be old.

Not for everyone


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I don't think they are against immigration. They don't believe immigration is the reason why covid is here. All they want and anyone else for that matter is proper screening and quarantine done at airport so that infection rates remain low. I think that is totally reasonable.
> I think now people are more aware about the benifits bought about by immigration such as local economies and more cash flow.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk





amib said:


> I dont know for sure yet brother
> 
> I have a few options sorry long post incoming
> 
> ...



Wish you the best.But somehere said that getting married like that and getting partner visa is really hard because it's hard to prove de facto relationship.seems like it's not that tough with your freind.What happen if you marry and get rejected for partner visa,that's a terrible situation to be in.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

locomomo said:


> Under 'HELP AND HOWTO's‘ section on the EOI database website.
> 
> *Hold* – an intending migrant can suspend their EOI. Suspending an EOI means the EOI is not visible to State and Territory government agencies or Austrade and cannot be invited in an invitation round.
> 
> *Lodged* – a visa application has been lodged using an invitation to apply for a visa.


Why on earth would 570 applicants put their EOIs on hold unless they are all fake?
A few I understand, those whose skills assessment are being renewed or are appearing for English tests again 

Maybe They activate them from time to time to stop genuine applicants from getting invites 

Cheers


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

NB said:


> locomomo said:
> 
> 
> > Under 'HELP AND HOWTO's‘ section on the EOI database website.
> ...


Well said mate😁😁👌


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

amib said:


> I dont know for sure yet brother
> 
> I have a few options sorry long post incoming
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me if the relative must be in a regional area to provide family sponsorship of 491? Can't my first cousin living in Melbourne sponsor 491 for me?


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

raghu_karam8 said:


> amib said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know for sure yet brother
> ...


No mate, your relative cannot sponsor you if he is living in a city. He can sponsor you only if he is living in a regional area.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> 1. The easy way out - getting married. <*SNIP*> Not saying all girls do this, but some go down this pathway.


Jesus, the language and hatred on this forum grows to worse day by day


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> amib said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The easy way out - getting married. <*SNIP*>Not saying all girls do this, but some go down this pathway.
> ...


Take it easy bud, we have bigger concerns.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Guys,

A question from the online visa application form, under travel history which says:

Note: The applicant is required to provide a penal clearance certificate from all the countries where the applicant has spent a total period of time that adds up to 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.

I am currently onshore since 2016.

What does this means? 
Is this the police check? 
Do i need provide a police clearance certificate from my home country since my age of 16 years?

Appreciate, inputs.

Thank you, guys


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A question from the online visa application form, under travel history which says:
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to provide a Police Clearance Certificate from your home country and also Australian Federal Police check.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, you need to provide a Police Clearance Certificate from your home country and also Australian Federal Police check.


Thank you, mate.

Btw, any samples of police cert?

Cheers!


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

It's a goverment document. I am sure each country has their own form where you have to fill and get the police clearance certificate. 

For Australia you can check this link


AFP Link:*

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

*


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

rjsr said:


> It's a goverment document. I am sure each country has their own form where you have to fill and get the police clearance certificate.
> 
> For Australia you can check this link
> 
> ...


Any Immi contact number to seek clarification on online visa application?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

davidthia said:


> Any Immi contact number to seek clarification on online visa application?


DHA will not assist you in your Visa application, which is why there are MARA registered agents.

Your query around Penal certificate has been answered. Use the form provided and request for the same, which you can then attach with your application.

If you still need help, post your query here or maybe seek help from MARA agent.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> DHA will not assist you in your Visa application, which is why there are MARA registered agents.
> 
> Your query around Penal certificate has been answered. Use the form provided and request for the same, which you can then attach with your application.
> 
> If you still need help, post your query here or maybe seek help from MARA agent.


Ok bro, thank you but I am not going to engage Mara Agents and pay thousands of dollars to check and forward documents prepared by me. 

My worry is about getting Penal certificate from my home country considering the current situation where everything is difficult.

Its just one or 2 doubts that needed clarifications. 

Thank you for your feedback.

Cheers


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

You can always ask your specific question here, sure someone will answer. 

And for Police clearance certificate, no matter how difficult it is you have to get from your home country.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Is there an October 2020 link? Can someone please post the link? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

anirbna said:


> Is there an October 2020 link? Can someone please post the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1506882-october-2020-invitation-round.html


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi,

Although I have received the invitation on the 11 Sep 20, I am still struggling over the documentation requirements that I need for submission.

Issues:

1. My passport's validity is less than 6 months and for renewal I must go to Canberra for application and wait for 2 months for Melbourne office to approve and distribute.

2. Home country police check can only be done if passport valid for more than 6 months. 

3. Results of home country police clearance will only come after 2 month from date of submission.

So in total 4 months for this processes and waiting. Invitation is valid for 60 days, I am in a dilemma now so what can I do?

Meanwhile from the date of invitation and to date, I been compiling and making inquiries and yet cannot complete my documentation. Getting worried, sigh!!! 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although I have received the invitation on the 11 Sep 20, I am still struggling over the documentation requirements that I need for submission.
> 
> ...


1. Apply for Visa and Pay the money and then submit a change of circumstance query i.e Passport renewal
2. If you don't submit a police check it will be fine, CO will contact you and then you can explain your situation. You may get an extension to submit the PCC after 30 days of CO contact
3. Same as point 3

You may not be invited again, don't let it go to waste if you think your application is legit

Just make sure from a MARA Agent or someone else from here that you can apply and pay for 189 with a passport which has less than 6-month validity


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although I have received the invitation on the 11 Sep 20, I am still struggling over the documentation requirements that I need for submission.
> 
> ...



1. My passport's validity is less than 6 months and for renewal I must go to Canberra for application and wait for 2 months for Melbourne office to approve and distribute.

Lodge with current passport. As it was the one you put in your application. After lodging, you can proceed with you passport renewal and update your immiaccount passport details. There is button in the immiaccount to update this. 

2. Home country police check can only be done if passport valid for more than 6 months. 

You can do this after you renewed your passport. You can however, upload a cover letter stating your situation. Also include the date or month you think you can received your home country police check. 

3. Results of home country police clearance will only come after 2 month from date of submission.

So in total 4 months for this processes and waiting. Invitation is valid for 60 days, I am in a dilemma now so what can I do?

Lodge your application before the 60days. Some people are lodge application even without complte documents. You may experience longer processing because of this. 

Meanwhile from the date of invitation and to date, I been compiling and making inquiries and yet cannot complete my documentation. Getting worried, sigh!!!


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

ga2au said:


> 1. My passport's validity is less than 6 months and for renewal I must go to Canberra for application and wait for 2 months for Melbourne office to approve and distribute.
> 
> Lodge with current passport. As it was the one you put in your application. After lodging, you can proceed with you passport renewal and update your immiaccount passport details. There is button in the immiaccount to update this.
> 
> ...


HI,

Thank you both GandalfandBilbofor and ga2au your replies and advise. Really appreciate it.

Thank you2

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Guys, I have submitted my visa application and paid the fees. Pending now is medical. I have requested for medical but got a reply that my appointment is on 16 Nov 20. However my concern is my 60 days deadline for visa application expires on 11 Nov 20. What shall I do? Appreciate advise. Thank you.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted my visa application and paid the fees. Pending now is medical. I have requested for medical but got a reply that my appointment is on 16 Nov 20. However my concern is my 60 days deadline for visa application expires on 11 Nov 20. What shall I do? Appreciate advise. Thank you.


Contact DHA. They should give you an extension given the current pandemic.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted my visa application and paid the fees. Pending now is medical. I have requested for medical but got a reply that my appointment is on 16 Nov 20. However my concern is my 60 days deadline for visa application expires on 11 Nov 20. What shall I do? Appreciate advise. Thank you.


What 60 days deadline are you talking about ?
Once you have paid the application fees, there is no 60 days deadline

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

I mean, the 60 days to accept the invitation and complete submission.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

davidthia said:


> I mean, the 60 days to accept the invitation and complete submission.


You can do your medicals after you apply for the visa


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

davidthia said:


> I mean, the 60 days to accept the invitation and complete submission.


60 days deadline is only for you to complete Visa application, which you have already done. Ideally it helps to have Medicals with your application, but it is not an issue as such since you have it scheduled.

All the best..!


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you, guys


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Contact DHA. They should give you an extension given the current pandemic.


Btw, any contact no.of DHA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidthia said:


> I mean, the 60 days to accept the invitation and complete submission.


Earlier post you have written that you have already submitted the application and paid the visa fees
Now you are saying that you haven’t 

Don’t know what is correct

Cheers


----------

